# Don't deal with this kid



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Ryan Benoit
Sanford,ME.
04073

He has a 1/2 brother as well.....seems as though they've had several incompleted deals on their end....got paid, but have yet to deliver (Trapperman).

He's on Traps for Kids too, so young trappers beware.............

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Smitty, thanks for the heads up. Do you know what his user names are for those websites? Thanks.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks smitty maybe we should tell someone from higher standereds to do something about it such as kick them out. Do u agree


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

He is New2Trapping and trapper9009 on traps4kids. I am waiting from something from him. Beware, he sounds innocent but this has been going on for a couple years I guess. He changed his names a couple of times, whenever heat starts to get turned on him. I bet he changes his name again soon or finds a different website to try to pawn his bullcrap on.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks DC, you are correct, and I believe I'd read he'd had a 3rd identity before as well. That's why I posted his name & hometown.

I booted him off of my site......don't want any part of someone with no more morals than that.

They say what goes around comes around.......he'll get his oneday. Two things I hate most are thieves & liars. :sniper:

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Has anyone reported him to their local law enforcement. He can be charged with "Theft by Deception".


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Smitty, I am thinking we could send the NODAK posse out looking for him. I am with you on the liars and thieves! A man is only as good as his word. There is such a thing as good karma and his is all but gone. So you know what that leaves (THE BAD). uke:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

This kid has bragged about being in jail, I doubt he'd worry about going again. He needs a decent parent to thump his mellon for him.

I just read where he's STILL on T4K making deals, you'd have to think the Administrator over there wouldn't allow members to be ripped-off, but....what do I know........

Smitty


----------



## toecatch (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, had I have had some notice before hand, the problem would have been tookin care of, and now it has.

I don't "get around" to the net much but a handfull of sites. I don't check classified ad's, so this leaves me to take care of one site.

Your last question has me wondering, What do you know?? Maybe if I had known about this sooner, it could have been addressed sooner.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You're on Trapperman, you saw things going "south" on his deals.....I even saw you stuck-up for him.....but you "didn't know"? :roll:

I merely chose to warn other trappers before he burned them too......

Smitty


----------

